# Optima Lamb & Rice - Hypoallergenic???



## kos (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

Would anybody know if the Lamb & Rice adult formula by Optima is Hypoallergenic? I already checked the website and it didn't really say anything about it being hypoallergenic.

I currently feed by dog Lamb & Rice by Hollistic although when I tried giving him the Optima Lamb & Rice, he gobbled everything so fast which gave me a thought that this must be better as he's eating more of this. 

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never heard of a hypoallergenic dog food. There are some foods that are designed to help dogs with allergies, but I don't think a Lamb & Rice formula would be one of them. If your dog has food allergies, look for a limited ingredient diet (Natural Balance and Wellness both offer these).


----------

